# PLOT # T129N-R63W-Section 31



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

This is the PLOT land that g/o keeps talking about. Contrary to his apparent belief that I was "thwarting" his efforts to promote it I thought I would bring it to everyone's attention. LIKE I'VE STATED BEFORE, I think this is a hell of a good idea! I wish there would be more land like this so non-residents would have a chance to hunt more public land on opening weekend. It just reemphasizes the fact that non-residents DO NOT need to hire a g/o to enjoy the hunting opportunities in our great state. Enjoy!!

I should have my limit by about 9 or 9:30 on Sat. I am thinking I am going to go set on the Forbes road and videotape this. It should be interesting! Just be careful out there guys! Chris do you have the means to post video on the site?


----------

